# Droid r2d2 sbf yet?



## Ptree818 (Jun 18, 2011)

yes hello was just wondering if there was a droid r 2 d 2 sbf file for stock gingerbread yet. Wanna run cm7 agn but wanna b sure I can unbrick b 4 trying.thx

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Clank714 (Jun 29, 2011)

your gonna need to use the froyo sbf for d2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

The second post on this page has the SBF file linked in his sig. Save it and flash away.

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-general-discussions/85306-official-r2-d2-d2-owners-thread-58.html


----------



## Abused Rib (Oct 17, 2011)

The R2D2 SBF is for Froyo, but from there you can OTA update to Gingerbread.

To install CM7, you'll need to use the SBF for regular D2 (CM7 won't install on R2D2 without SBFing to regular D2).

If something messes up, you can use either regular D2 SBF or R2D2 SBF, both work fine.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Abused Rib said:


> To install CM7, you'll need to use the SBF for regular D2 (CM7 won't install on R2D2 without SBFing to regular D2).


Really? Why would that be?


----------



## Abused Rib (Oct 17, 2011)

There's a script built into the ROM that prevents you from doing it on the R2D2 build.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Abused Rib said:


> There's a script built into the ROM that prevents you from doing it on the R2D2 build.


Its a version check built into the updater-script. Its so that you cant flash a GB build on a froyo base iirc.


----------



## moonrakerone (Aug 1, 2011)

My R2D2 has forgotten is was special a long time ago. It works totally fine with all the regular D2 stuff.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Its a version check built into the updater-script. Its so that you cant flash a GB build on a froyo base iirc.


silly me. its been so long since my r2d2 was stock i forgot it came with froyo...seems like forever ago lol. Now it just sits in my dresser drawer.


----------



## Ptree818 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes hello first off thx everyone for suggestions, here is the prob , I bricked my orig. R2d2 in order to get a free one i told motorola it bricked during gb update. When I really fd it up trying to update it myself.anyways they sent me an r2 w. Gingerbread pre installed as the o.s. ,so as far as I know I cannot sbf to froyo, so ...

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Ptree818 (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is shot of what im working w.

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Ptree818 said:


> Here is shot of what im working w.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


I think thats the same version number as D2. As long as the bootloader version is the same it doesnt matter (i have a d2g so dont know what the version is).


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Ptree818 said:


> Yes hello first off thx everyone for suggestions, here is the prob , I bricked my orig. R2d2 in order to get a free one i told motorola it bricked during gb update. When I really fd it up trying to update it myself.anyways they sent me an r2 w. Gingerbread pre installed as the o.s. ,so as far as I know I cannot sbf to froyo, so ...
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


Your current version of android does not matter, you can always push any version sbf to your phone., the hardware is the same even if it came with gb.

I, more than once, sbfed from gb to froyo.


----------



## Ptree818 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes hello, thats teriffic and thanx so much im excited to start flashing and theming again.
Ptree

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

The following page claims to have Gingerbread SBF for D2 and R2D2. I have not actually tried it myself, but I asked in another thread, some say it is legit, .GZ file just needs unpacked.

http://www.mydroidworld.com/topic/10475-gingerbread-sbf-finally-found/

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------

